

Germany Emerges as Net Neutrality Antagonist - T-A
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/12/10/germany-emerges-as-net-neutrality-antagonist/

======
rumcajz
I wonder what would happen if they've required the ISPs to give better service
to the content provided by German companies.

